# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Anyone been to Sunday Brunch at Fouquets?

## le_reve

Thinking about taking a friend there next month... curious on how it is or if it's worth the price.  Although the view itself is priceless!

----------


## amyb

Delicious and worth the 79euros as it is truly the only meal you will need for the entire day. The service and the harbor view..wonderful.

----------


## KevinS

We’ve been twice.  The view alone is worth a good part of the €79.  The food is very good, and you won’t leave hungry.  By the time that you leave, with a bottle of water and perhaps another glass of Champagne, it’s going to be €99, not €79.  Do call for a reservation.  Their online system wasn’t working last month.

----------


## cassidain

I'd like this table, s'il vous plaît  :cool:

----------


## cec1

It’s lovely . . . gracious service, excellent (& bountiful) food choices, exquisite view.

----------


## Hawke

The old days. Sunset drinks and the piano player.

----------


## cec1

> The old days. Sunset drinks and the piano player.



. . . remember those days, as well.  Today’s version is updated, with a DJ.  Still lovely.

----------


## amyb

> The old days. Sunset drinks and the piano player.



Sometimes a guitar and a singer. And wonderful bartender, Jacky.

----------


## GramChop

> Sometimes a guitar and a singer. And wonderful bartender, Jacky.



Ah, yes….Jacky. *le sigh*
 :Wink:

----------


## Hawke

> Sometimes a guitar and a singer. And wonderful bartender, Jacky.



Those were the good old days.

----------


## amyb

> Those were the good old days.



They certainly were.

But enjoying plenty of good NEW days lately as well. Ahhh, St Barths!

Life is good.

----------

